# Solder Smoke, Unhealthy?



## colonelkernel8

Yes, I want to know, my nose kind of hurts and I just spent the past 3 hours soldering the Millett Max.


----------



## XGJFilmsX

oh its not good for you, it can give you cancer over long periods of time (lead and other chemicals) and usually you can get a nice skull splitting headache


----------



## BrianDonegan

Yes. 

http://www.kester.com/en-us/msds/msd...ish\Cored+Wire

http://www.kester.com/MSDS%5CUSA%20a...20(3Mar04).pdf

 After you have seen the inside of a solder fume extractor after a few hours of use, you will be glad you have one.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

I only solder in a well ventilated area.

 Maybe you could install a fume hood or maybe something as simple as a fan to blow the smoke/fumes away from you?


----------



## XGJFilmsX

I solder near a fan that sucks away the fumes but really if you don't keep your head over and sniff it you wont be in to much trouble, Over the long term, like people who solder everyday are the people that need to worry about the cancer.

 Remember kids huffing is bad, especially solder fumes.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Well, I try to only exhale when I solder right under my face, do you think that helps?


----------



## vixro

No wonder I felt so lightheaded after today. it didn't smell right and I shouldn't have been so oblivious.


----------



## XGJFilmsX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I try to only exhale when I solder right under my face, do you think that helps?_

 

Yea that wouldnt hurt.


----------



## slowpogo

I avoid the smoke and don't deliberately inhale or anything, but wow, that Welborne Labs solder smells *amazing.* You may think I'm kidding, but in its own way it's one of the more pleasant scents out there.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowpogo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I avoid the smoke and don't deliberately inhale or anything, but wow, that Welborne Labs solder smells *amazing.* You may think I'm kidding, but in its own way it's one of the more pleasant scents out there._

 

Well, dont get addicted...it causes cancer you know, lol.

 Does he have a scented rosin in his solder?


----------



## Nebby

I like my coconut scented solder.


----------



## amphead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I want to know, my nose kind of hurts and I just spent the past 3 hours soldering the Millett Max._

 

I posted my method for soldering, some time back. Inhale before you apply soldering iron and solder to the solder joint. Then lightly blow on the soldering iron tip and solder joint as you apply solder. Once the solder melts pull the iron and solder away while continuing to blow. This cuts lung smoke by 99%, nose smoke by about 90%, and eye smoke by about 80%. When you have finished your soldering session, wash your hands and forearms with soap and warm water. Next, take a wash cloth and wash your face and eyes with warm water. Don't forget to use the wash cloth to clean your nostrils out. If you get burning nostrils often, then put a light coating of vaseline into your nostrils, which you will wash out after the soldering session. Lead bearing solder is a hazard, of course. Even lead-free solder containing rosin creates smoke. When soldering, most of the smoke is burning rosin. The rosin smoke will be a health hazard to a lesser extent. This smoke will however, help to carry metal particulate into the air and that is the problem. If you stick your face into the smoke often, without precautions, that is a definite cancer risk. Just play it safe, keep soldering, and have a long healthy soldering career.


----------



## ziplock

Solder fumes are no good. Especially so if you are using older lead-based solder. The new stuff has to be lead free these days. However, these fumes should be avoided as well. If you are using a flux cleaner, take it outside for sure. Most cleaners of this type will melt a styrofoam cup in seconds. This obviously cannot be good for your lungs or brain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I do soldering at my job, I have a special vent fan with a carbon filter to suck away the fumes. While at home I just hold my breath and solder from a angle rather than looking straight down. This method works well and I don't have to worry about inhalation.

 ~Zip


----------



## amphead

Quote:


 ziplock:
 This method works well and I don't have to worry about inhalation. 
 

What was that dark spot on your lung X-Ray?


----------



## ziplock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *amphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was that dark spot on your lung X-Ray?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you talking about this one?


----------



## amphead

Yeah, I think I'll cut down on Camel, non-filters.


----------



## BrianDonegan

I use one of these irons:
http://sra-solder.com/images/aoyue968.jpg

 The litle tube about the soldering iron sucks all the fumes away through a filter, right from the source. The inside of that tube looks like the inside of one of my dad's tobacco pipes.


----------



## ziplock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrianDonegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use one of these irons:
http://sra-solder.com/images/aoyue968.jpg

 The litle tube about the soldering iron sucks all the fumes away through a filter, right from the source. The inside of that tube looks like the inside of one of my dad's tobacco pipes._

 

That is a nice setup Brian. That station looks like it set you back $900 or so. I could never justify the cost though and my wife would divorce me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ~Zip

 Edit: Wow, I am impressed. only $149.00 on Amazon. I may have to consider this...


----------



## hembergler

I have a fan behind me so that all fumes are sent away immediately. It works like a charm. I also tend to hold my breath while soldering anyway. 

 Too bad there's nothing better than the smell of lead solder in the morning...


----------



## Bizzel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ziplock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you talking about this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Oh jeez. That looks nasty. What the hell is it?


----------



## ziplock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bizzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh jeez. That looks nasty. What the hell is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That my friend is lung cancer from too many years of smoking. Luckily those are not mine, nor anyone else I know. Makes me glad I quit.


----------



## SilverTrumpet999

Yes, anything to do with heavy metals is bad for you. I work alongside some environmental chemists and the (United States) EPA limits for lead in the environment is on the order of parts per _billion_. I haven't hooked some sort of spectrometer up to solder fumes, but I would guess that the concentration of Pb is way over the EPA limits in there.

 Fan(s), good ventilation, and a good lighted magnifier so you can observe from farther away and have something between you and the solder point are all good ideas. The built-in exhaust mentioned earlier also interests me - I didn't know that kind of thing existed. Take some basic precautions and you'll be fine.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Maybe a NIOSH mask would be in order? (I have a ton of them, 3M employee in the family)


----------



## SilverTrumpet999

Yeah, a NIOSH mask would be great too - although the setup would start to really look like you were about to do 'surgery' on a PCB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That and not everybody has access to them...

 I think with standard (only slightly anal) precautions there wouldn't be any problems, but the more the better.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverTrumpet999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, a NIOSH mask would be great too - although the setup would start to really look like you were about to do 'surgery' on a PCB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That and not everybody has access to them...

 I think with standard (only slightly anal) precautions there wouldn't be any problems, but the more the better._

 

You would look pretty pro. I do actually have the "aquamarine" colored medical/surgery NIOSH masks too.


----------



## pinkfloyd4ever

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverTrumpet999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, anything to do with heavy metals is bad for you. I work alongside some environmental chemists and the (United States) EPA limits for lead in the environment is on the order of parts per billion. I haven't hooked some sort of spectrometer up to solder fumes, but I would guess that the concentration of Pb is way over the EPA limits in there._

 

I would beg to differ on that... http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showth...57#post3023557


----------



## XGJFilmsX

haha, i remember seeing this kid chewing on solder. I told him that wasn't a good idea and he gave me a funny look. I wonder how the inside of his brain looks now.......


----------



## vixro

That funny look was his brain not being able to process what you said anymore.


----------



## ziplock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That funny look was his brain not being able to process what you said anymore._

 

huh?


----------



## M_Bipartitus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SilverTrumpet999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, anything to do with heavy metals is bad for you. I work alongside some environmental chemists and the (United States) EPA limits for lead in the environment is on the order of parts per billion. I haven't hooked some sort of spectrometer up to solder fumes, but I would guess that the concentration of Pb is way over the EPA limits in there._

 

The Health Physicists I've talked to while working at a US research lab stated that they have never been able to record an over-exposure due to electronics soldering. This is using little pumps that suck air in over the course of a worker's day and sample the air for lead. I"m not suggesting you breath the fumes, but any light-headedness are less likely due to lead than other additives in the solder (rosin etc.) That said it is definitely good to wash your hands and arms. Getting lead and heavy metals by ingestion and sweaty skin is much more of a hazard, I'm told.


----------



## SayNoToPistons

It's good for you. The best thing to do is to place your nose 3-4 inches from the solder iron tip while you're soldering and start sniffing in as hard as you can. Repeat 50-60 times a daily.


----------



## ziplock

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's good for you. The best thing to do is to place your nose 3-4 inches from the solder iron tip while you're soldering and start sniffing in as hard as you can. Repeat 50-60 times a daily._

 

Duuuuuuuude! I can feel my brain cells popping... heh.. hehe.. heh. 

 OK, I'm done acting like an idiot. This post merited a proper response.


----------



## spiftacu1ar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *colonelkernel8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I try to only exhale when I solder right under my face, do you think that helps?_

 

It will help prevent long term damage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but you won't live that long anyways because you will suffocate in a few minutes anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------

